# Looking for Dewlap photos



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 2, 2007)

I've had a competly brilliant idea for a t-shirt and I need a picture of a bunny with a big/very prominant dewlap! I'll be drawing something from it so your bunny would be the inspiration.


----------



## Roxie (Nov 2, 2007)

http://bunnybunch.com/shelterfostermain.html


the first bunny on the right has a nice one


----------



## EdieRabbit (Nov 2, 2007)

How about this one of my Edie. She has a huge dewlap!


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 2, 2007)

Tucson, Sr White Flemish doe (3+ years old)









Victoria Sr White Flemish doe (2+ years old) (...And mother to Rogers new girl, Tatyana!)


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 3, 2007)

Rubys is shrinking since her spay but it used to be pretty big...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 3, 2007)

:biggrin2:thanks guys!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Nov 3, 2007)

*Here's Ookpik's dewlap:*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 4, 2007)

here's the idea, I'm sure I can make it better


----------



## irishlops (Aug 25, 2009)

ha cool


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 18, 2009)

This one was at the NY State Fair this year. Pretty comfy looking...


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow, nice bunny Dewlap's! I know a bunny with a pretty massive one.


----------



## TaoMoogle (Oct 1, 2009)

My baby has quite the little folds too!

Maybe she'll help 










I love how her little feet poke out.


----------



## jujub793 (Jun 1, 2010)

that would be a very cute scrap booking page


----------

